# Like a Kid in a Pastry Shop,,



## jaharris1001 (Jun 1, 2011)

these blossoms look like sugary sweets to a fly :-D




3 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     100




6 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     100




17 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.008 sec (1/125)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     400




2 by jaharris1001, on Flickr
Camera     Canon EOS 40D
Exposure     0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture     f/13.0
Focal Length     105 mm
ISO Speed     100​[/CENTER]


----------



## SHaller (Jun 1, 2011)

wonderful captures! did you use a flash?


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jun 1, 2011)

SHaller said:


> wonderful captures! did you use a flash?


 thank you for commenting,,
yes, an off camera diffused flash was used on all of these


----------



## Miladymimi (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful!  The first and third are my favorites.  Very nicely done.


----------

